# I have a tinkler



## 2BabyMomma (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello everyone- I'm new to the board but have only been lurking about. I have a 5 year old maltese Bailey and a new 5 month old maltese addition to our family named







Cooper. Bailey was so easy to train (or maybe I just don't remember--kinda like childbirth?) but Cooper seems to be a bit slower to catch on. He is doing great with his crate training and sleeps through the night in a smaller travel carrier on my bed without any problems. 

The problem I have is he tinkles when excited, when being corrected, just coming out of his crate or even just to put his collar on to go outside. We start obedience training next week and I'm wondering if this will get better with some confidence and learning of commands. He isn't shy or timid at all and I truly love having a puppy around again but am I destined to have a tinkler







or will he improve with time? I'm glad to be on the board and getting to know everyone and the babies. I'll upload more pics soon.

Suzy


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

My little boy used to do that too. He grew out of it when he got a little bigger. I could tell, he really could not help it. His body just needed to mature a bit.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It is submissive urinating. He will probably stop when he gets more confidence and gets a little older. He must be a sensitive (and sweet) little guy.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Bladder control doesn't develop until 6 months, so hopefully it is just that and not full on submissive urinating. 

My Papillon, Molly, turned 6 months on Aug 24 she never tinkled when she was excited or scared, but when she had to go- she had to go and couldn't hold it. But the same week she turned 6 months I noticed she could actually hold it. 

Like I said- I hope it is just that! Good luck- and post pics soon!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to SM!!!! Glad you are posting. Be advised - we will want more info and photos!!!









When we first got Sadie (at 14 weeks) she was a little tinkler too. I tried everything...not talking to her when I first got home, not bending over her but kneeling down more to her level, etc. Nothing helped. In fact, I got in the habit of picking up an old rag towel to put under her so that I could mop up the tinkles. Then we got Sassy when Sadie was 6 months old and the urination completely stopped???!!!! I guess all of the attention was off of Sadie, but who knows? She was by herself at my daughter's condo while Hope recuperated from her spay a few weeks ago and MK said that she had a couple of episodes with the submissive urination when she came home. Now Sadie is back with me and I haven't seen any sign of it. The whole thing is a mystery to me, but I'm glad she's not doing it.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> It is submissive urinating. He will probably stop when he gets more confidence and gets a little older. He must be a sensitive (and sweet) little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with this. My little one did that a few times also. Was so excited
to see me she couldn't help it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=250771
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoe also had this problem until she was a little over a year. I just got used to not talking excited baby talk to her when I first got home. Also I would always tell people not to touch her or talk the excited baby talk when greeting her. Often I would pick her up and hand her to visitors. She NEVER wet on someone while being held, so I knew it was behavior and not a physical problem. I haven't had a problem for a very long time now but still am careful about the excited baby talk when people greet her. That seemed to trigger it even more than touching her.


----------

